# Sunflower's surprises.



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Meet Copper Beech and Silver Birch. My tricky Sunflower thought she would surprise and surprise me she did! Did not excpect her to kid till March, found out about these kids 1 hour before I had to leave for youth group. Should have cleaned out the barn earlier 
First one is boy (Beech)
Second is the girl Birch


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, they are so cute! Between Momma and your LGD looks like they are in good hands, too!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats :stars: Now for the barn.....lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So cute ! they sure like to keep us guessing LOL !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

How precious! Congratulations.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

chigarden said:


> So cute ! they sure like to keep us guessing LOL !


They sure do! This girl appeared to be in heat after she was bred. And I never witnessed her being bred, she was right next to my buck though. I thought from the time she was supposedly in heat that she was bred then and calculated her due date March 19.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats they are super cute and great names!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

The story behind the names is that I had a little goat named Peach last year that died and she was colored exactly like Beech. The past week I had searching for pictures of her and then I had these guys. So I named the little boy Beech and Birch went well with that. I wanted something longer then Merry Oaks Birch and Merry Oaks Silver Birch sounded good and Copper went great with Silver. Because our farm is Merry Oaks I name all my kids with tree names.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are really cute and I love the tree names! That is a neat way to name...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sooo cute!! Congrats!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I can never stay on the same theme longer than one season lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I am trying to stay with the tree names but I already strayed once. Had quads born yesterday named one Brown Sugar


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so cute  Congrats!


----------

